# Appels wifi chez Orange Belgique



## f10 (21 Septembre 2017)

Hello @ tous,

Je suis de Belgique et je viens de switcher de Proximus vers Orange, par principe car je n'ai pas apprécié l'augmentation de tarif (si faible soit-elle).
Mais j'ai un problème de taille; je suis très satisfait du réseau de manière générale mais à mon domicile c'est une cata, je suis pratiquement injoignable en permanence.
Je me demandais si quelqu'un avait des infos sur les appels wifi en Belgique comme cela se fait en France ?

J'ai contacté Orange Belgique, très sympa, ils sont au courant de la faiblesse du réseau dans ma région mais ils n'ont pas trop l'air de savoir que la fonction appel wifi existe techniquement...

Je lance un appel à tout hasard des fois que des techniciens Orange lisent ce post...

Merci d'avance.

f10


----------



## MrGbr (7 Janvier 2018)

En tout cas sur Bouygues Télécom en France. L'appel WiFi est plutôt sympa. 

La qualité d'appel est excellente même sans réseau cellulaire ou avec 1 barre. 

Par contre pour les SMS classique ça ne marche pas pour ma part sans avoir un minimum de réseau.


----------



## kasimodem (9 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour,

Sinon en France pour ceux qui n'ont pas une bonne réception 3G/4G, les opérateurs proposent la Femtocell. A voir si ça existe aussi en Belgique ?


----------



## enlex (16 Janvier 2018)

f10 a dit:


> Hello @ tous,
> 
> Je suis de Belgique et je viens de switcher de Proximus vers Orange, par principe car je n'ai pas apprécié l'augmentation de tarif (si faible soit-elle).
> Mais j'ai un problème de taille; je suis très satisfait du réseau de manière générale mais à mon domicile c'est une cata, je suis pratiquement injoignable en permanence.
> ...


Fonction existante mais pas activée par tous les opérateurs.
orange france et orange BE sont différents.
Les forfaits pouvant avoir les appels wifi doivent être des forfaits appels illimités par défaut, ça ne fonctionne pas sur des forfaits 2 heures ou autres forfaits avec des noms d'Animaux pour Orange BE lol
Orange France propose les appels wifi à partir du 6 S.
Bouygues le permet sur iPhone 6 tout comme SFR.


----------



## soiziclecros (10 Février 2018)

J'ai la femtocell en zone montagneuse, c'est impeccable.


----------

